# The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juli 2019)

*The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Juli 2019)

*The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Gefällt mir, Ich kenne aber weder die Spiele noch die Bücher .


----------



## Schori (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Sieht interessant aus.
Bin riesen Fan der Bücher und der Spiele und gespannt auf die Serie!


----------



## IronAngel (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Schaut super aus. Den ein oder anderen wird es sicher stören das der oder andere Schauspieler nicht wie im Spiel ausschaut, aber die Grundlage sind ja die Bücher, von daher verschmerzbar.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Okay, das sieht gar nicht übel aus. Die haben den Cavill doch noch angemessen abgeledert und wenn schon der Trailer Charakterentwicklung zeigt, stehen die Chancen gut, dass die Serie nicht dummbräsig wird.

Na, wer hat alle thematisierten Motive und Ereignisse aus den Romanen und Kurzgeschichten wiedererkannt?


----------



## Puffdady (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

+1 ^^


----------



## Banana-OG (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

"Ihre Meinung?"
Seit wann siezt ihr uns denn? Ist nicht nötig PC Games. 

Gerade wollte ich meckern "zu wenig Monster", da kam dann zum Schluss ja doch noch eins. 
Die Serie wird schon ganz ordentlich denke ich.


----------



## Bevier (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Sah jetzt nicht ganz so mies aus, wie ursprünglich erwartet aber durch die schnellen Schnitte konnte man sich leider keine richtige Meinung dazu bilden. Kann also schon ganz gut werden aber ebenso grottenschlecht. Muss man wohl abwarten...

Einige Kritikpunkte habe ich immer noch, vor allem an den Darstellern und Kostümen aber einige wurden zumindest ein wenig ausgeräumt.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Bevier schrieb:


> Einige Kritikpunkte habe ich immer noch, vor allem an den Darstellern und Kostümen aber einige wurden zumindest ein wenig ausgeräumt.



Wenn man sich nicht traut zu sagen das man kein Bock auf Dunkel Elfen hat.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Sieht..beschi..bescheiden aus. Yen ist der Gipferl, Geralt find ich auch kacke. Sieht alles nach verkleideten Kids aus. Bin schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Setting und Effekte sehen ganz gut aus.

Mit dem Cast und gewissen "Designentscheidungen" kann ich mich trotzdem nicht anfreunden.
Ich finde mind. Geralt und Yen zu 100% fehlbesetzt. Weder Cavill noch Cholatra entsprechen dem Stereotyp ihrer Figur auch nur im Entferntesten. Bisschen Kostüm und Makeup machen das nicht besser. Mit Ciris Cast kann ich mich nach dem Teaser zumindest etwas anfreunden.

Obwohl ich die Bücher mehrfach gelesen habe, kann ich nicht alle Szenen einwandfrei zuordnen. 
Ich hab bei einigen Szenen eine Vermutung, da finde ich aber, dass man sich dann deutlich zu viel kreative Freiheit genommen hat.

Synchro finde ich ok, aber nicht überragend. Wie bei den meisten anderen Serien werde ich es mir wohl im OT angucken.


----------



## zotac2012 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Mein Gott, wer bitte hat denn die Schauspieler ausgewählt? Yennefer (gespielt von Anya Cholatra), so was von hässlich, im Game von The Witcher III sah Yennefer richtig klasse aus und jetzt dieses, wie soll ich es umschreiben "Gesichtsmonster", das geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## -Flinx- (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Wenn´s wirklich so wird, wird es nix für mich. Bewegungen.  sind mM! zu künstlich und gestelzt. Die Syncro, wenn es wirklich so kommt, gefällt mir auch nicht so. Wenn, dann nur im Original.


----------



## G.Pole (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Zurück zur Serie... Bin jespannt, ahne aber schlimmes, weil die Schreiber hätten eher die Spiele als Vorlage nehmen sollen, als die Bücher.  Dadurch sind die Romane ja erst bekannt geworden.
Ansonsten sieht es ja so aus, als ob sie am ersten Roman anfangen... Sehr gut dachte schon die fangen direkt an, wenn Ciri sechszehn ist. Weil da fand ich die Romane nicht mehr so gut. Krampfe mich gerade selbst durch den letzten Roman... Wollte schon aufhören, weil es für mich mega anstrengend war zu lesen. Zieht sich alles wie nen Kaugummi, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig...

Yennifer wird in den Büchern nicht als Modell dargestellt, hübsch schon aber nicht der Kracher.  Hätte mir auch eher Eva Green gewünscht. XD


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Also, ich habe alle Charaktere erkannt. Und obwohl die Produzenten behaupten, sich an den Romanen zu orientieren, sind einige Szenen stark an Sequenzen aus den Spielen orientiert. Das muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, aber etwas mehr Mut für eine komplett eigene Darstellungsästhetik hätte mich auch nicht gestört. Andererseits, Fantasy in Kino und TV und Spielen ähnelt sich immer ziemlich stark.


----------



## BiJay (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Also was Leute hier als hässlich bezeichnen, wow. In welcher Traumwelt lebt ihr denn?

Der Trailer macht auf alle Fälle Lust auf mehr. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Naja ich bin mal gespannt wie es wird. Der Trailer sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus, da man sich allerdings zumindest in der Gamingcommunity mit den Spielen messen muss, wird es keine einfache Sache die Erwartungen zu erfüllen


----------



## Bevier (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



G.Pole schrieb:


> Im Brokilon gibt es keine Elfen soweit ich weiß, das sind alles Menschen, die so ein komisches Wasser getrunken haben, kann mich aber nicht mehr genau daran erinnern...
> 
> Zurück zur Serie... Bin jespannt, ahne aber schlimmes, weil die Schreiber hätten eher die Spiele als Vorlage nehmen sollen, als die Bücher.  Dadurch sind die Romane ja erst bekannt geworden.
> Ansonsten sieht es ja so aus, als ob sie am ersten Roman anfangen... Sehr gut dachte schon die fangen direkt an, wenn Ciri sechszehn ist. Weil da fand ich die Romane nicht mehr so gut. Krampfe mich gerade selbst durch den letzten Roman... Wollte schon aufhören, weil es für mich mega anstrengend war zu lesen. Zieht sich alles wie nen Kaugummi, aber wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig...
> ...



Das im Brokilon waren auch Dryaden, keine Elfen. Die Elfen dort lebten eher am Rande und spielen für den Wald selbst eigentlich keine Rolle. Elfen in der Buchreihe sind das ursprüngliche Volk in dem Bereich der Welt und von ihnen erlernten die Menschen erst die Magie.

Ich versuche erstmal über die Wahl farbiger Darsteller für die Elfen hinwegzusehen, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass das eigentlich nicht zu den Büchern passt (da sind die meisten Elfen blond, brünet oder rothaarig, schwarz hingegen nur Ausnahmen und vor allem hellhäutig, wie auch Yennefer hier eher zu dunkel ist) aber dadurch kann man den Unterschied zu den Menschen eben vergrößern, denn farbige Menschen gibt es noch seltener in den Romanen. Und wenn sie sich zu nah an die Romanvorlage halten, könnten wegen des Rassismus bei der Besetzung in den USA unzählige Klagen auf Netflix zukommen. Wobei der SJW-Schwachsinn mich auch nervt und einer der größten Kritikpunkte für mich an so ziemlich allen Netflix-Serien ist. Ich nehme ja an, die Dark Crystal-Serie wird wohl die einzige sein, die nicht solche Probleme haben wird, dank der Puppen.

Und ja, Eva Green wäre großartig. Sogar besser als mein erster "Wunsch" Kate Beckinsale... ^^

Und wenn ich schon "Fehler" aufzähle: Geralts Haar ist nicht weiß genug. 
In den Romanen hat es alle Farbe verloren, hier wirkt es wie schmutzig-helles Blond, eher die Farbe, die eigentlich Ciri haben sollte, die ist auch viel zu dunkel...
Nunja, viel zu dunkel wird sich wohl durch die gesamte Serie ziehen, wenn man CPFUU folgt...


----------



## Lotto (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Kenne weder Buch noch Spiel, aber der Trailer schaut doch sehr vielverprechend aus.


----------



## Blowfeld (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Trailer sieht vielversprechend aus. Bin sehr froh, dass der Witcher nicht mit polnischem Akzent englisch spricht, davon habe ich schon an der Arbeit genug. 

Orientierung an der Buchvorlage finde ich von der Besetzung her gelungen. Mag, dass man hier direkt Yen in ihrer tatsächlichen Form und der "schick gemachten" sieht. Die Effekte schauen nach einer guten Mischung aus CGI und praktischen Effekten aus, könnte gut werden. Jetzt muss nur noch das Drehbuch passen und die Serie wird ein Hit.

Natürlich wird es wieder viele laute Stimmen geben, die gegen Veränderungen der Vorlage laut werden, oder dass hier alles zu politisch korrekt wird, zu viel Diversität, etc. Aber das sind wenige die laut schreien und einfach nur dem aktuellen Trend folgen. Beschweren sich über Lemminge, sind aber selbst welche. Nur halt lauter. Ist wie Montags in Dresden mit der Pegida...


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier erst einmal nur einen, der krampfhaft und ungefragt versucht, seine Propaganda zu platzieren ...



Wenn man 2019 noch so Blind ist und nicht erkennt das in jeden Medienbereich eine alberne Agenda gedrückt wird lol. 
Ein Blick auf die Twitter Accounts der Schreiberlinge und es ist jedes Klischee bestätigt. Sie schreiben sogar wortwörtlich das sie ihre Agenda einbauen in die Serie.


----------



## Horst_Koehler (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Wenn man 2019 noch so Blind ist und nicht erkennt das in jeden Medienbereich eine alberne Agenda gedrückt wird lol.
> Ein Blick auf die Twitter Accounts der Schreiberlinge und es ist jedes Klischee bestätigt. Sie schreiben sogar wortwörtlich das sie ihre Agenda einbauen in die Serie.



Man muss sich die "Agenda" doch nicht aufdrücken lassen, oder? ich kaufe doch auch nichts nur weil mir es ein Influencer ins Gesicht hält oder weil CocaCola eine neue Werbung ausstrahlt....
Ich habe weder die Bücher gelesen noch die Spiele gespielt. Daher kann ich ganz unbedarft an die Serie rangehen und schauen ob sie mir gefällt.  Vllt animiert sie mich sogar zu den Büchern.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Horst_Koehler schrieb:


> Man muss sich die "Agenda" doch nicht aufdrücken lassen, oder? ich kaufe doch auch nichts nur weil mir es ein Influencer ins Gesicht hält oder weil CocaCola eine neue Werbung ausstrahlt....
> Ich habe weder die Bücher gelesen noch die Spiele gespielt. Daher kann ich ganz unbedarft an die Serie rangehen und schauen ob sie mir gefällt.  Vllt animiert sie mich sogar zu den Büchern.
> 
> 
> Harte Worte, die man recht schnell missverstehen kann... ist es nicht erst einmal egal wie eine Schauspielerin aussieht? Mir kommt es da eher auf die Performance an.



Ich garantiere dir das auch die nichtpolitischen Parts dieses Machwerks Müll sind. 
Jemand der wirklich eine gute Fantasy Serie produzieren wollte, würde mit diesem Frauen und Minderheiten Kram gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## cmi777 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier erst einmal nur einen, der krampfhaft und ungefragt versucht, seine Propaganda zu platzieren ...



Ich habe mich extra registriert (vorher immer nur mitgelesen), um diesen Schwachsinn von CPFUUU ausblenden zu können.


----------



## G.Pole (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Bevier schrieb:


> Das im Brokilon waren auch Dryaden, keine Elfen. Die Elfen dort lebten eher am Rande und spielen für den Wald selbst eigentlich keine Rolle. Elfen in der Buchreihe sind das ursprüngliche Volk in dem Bereich der Welt und von ihnen erlernten die Menschen erst die Magie.
> 
> Ich versuche erstmal über die Wahl farbiger Darsteller für die Elfen hinwegzusehen, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass das eigentlich nicht zu den Büchern passt (da sind die meisten Elfen blond, brünet oder rothaarig, schwarz hingegen nur Ausnahmen und vor allem hellhäutig, wie auch Yennefer hier eher zu dunkel ist) aber dadurch kann man den Unterschied zu den Menschen eben vergrößern, denn farbige Menschen gibt es noch seltener in den Romanen. Und wenn sie sich zu nah an die Romanvorlage halten, könnten wegen des Rassismus bei der Besetzung in den USA unzählige Klagen auf Netflix zukommen. Wobei der SJW-Schwachsinn mich auch nervt und einer der größten Kritikpunkte für mich an so ziemlich allen Netflix-Serien ist. Ich nehme ja an, die Dark Crystal-Serie wird wohl die einzige sein, die nicht solche Probleme haben wird, dank der Puppen.
> 
> ...





Stimmt Dryaden waren es... Danke, war durch Milva irritiert... Die ja bei den Dryaden lebte.
Ich sag mal, wenn die Story in der Serie und die Schauspieler dies gut umsetzen, können die auch gerne gelbe, blaue und pinke Haut haben.

Mmmh, Kate Beckinsale... Hattr ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, hätte auch gepasst. Mrs. Green hat in manchen Filmen diesen kalten Blick drauf, das würde zu Yennifer total passen.  
Aber einfach mal abwarten, wie die Schauspieler ihre Rolle spielen, vielleicht werden wir alle, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen,  positiv überrascht.

Na ja, weißes Haar und aschblondes Haar kann man auch mal verwechseln.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Hier noch für jeden der glaubt die Serie wird gut. Empire of Nilfdicks ist was die Serie großartig machen wird.


----------



## Tiir (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Also ich finde den Trailer ansprechend.

Habe nur die Bücher gelesen und kenne die Spiele nicht wirklich. Beim Lesen hatte ich immer ein etwas größere Welt vor Augen, als die Interpretation von CD Projekt Red ( Cintra etwa Spanien oder Italien und Nilfgaard das Osmanisches Reich). Der Trailer kommt näher an meine Fatasievorstellung ran, als die Spiele.

Seht es als Reboot, alle paar Jahre bekommen wir einen neuen Interpretation von Batman/Joker die sich unterscheiden und jede kann für sich gut sein. 

Ich feu mich auf jeden Fall auf eine neue mittelalter Fantasy Serie. Hoffentlich bauen sie viel von den Kurzgeschichten ein, die kenne ich noch nicht


----------



## restX3 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Geralt Schauspieler gefällt mir nicht. Sieht zu sehr nach Legolas aus. Die Yennefer geht auch gar nicht. Viel zu unsexy. 
Naja, mal schauen wie die Serie wird. Bin skeptisch.


----------



## XD-User (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Also ich finde den Trailer generell auch eher gut, freue mich wenn ein Medium solch einen Sprung schafft, mal sehen wie es wird.
Selbst wenn ich mit Yenner und den Elfen auch nicht so ganz konform gehe... Sag ich mir im Hinterkopf halt das seien Dunkelelfen, dann passt es


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ich garantiere dir das auch die nichtpolitischen Parts dieses Machwerks Müll sind.
> Jemand der wirklich eine gute Fantasy Serie produzieren wollte, würde mit diesem Frauen und Minderheiten Kram gar nicht erst anfangen.



Und nur um was klarzustellen, falls dir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Sapkowskis Bücher sind selbst voller politischer Aussagen, die im Endeffekt ganz nah dran sind an dem, was auch die Macher der Serie anstreben. Die Witcher Bücher sind unter anderem gerade deshalb so gut, WEIL sie diesen "Frauen und Minderheiten Kram" beinhalten. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, wie man die Bücher lesen kann, ohne dass einem das auffällt. Sapkowski lässt immer wieder in den Büchern offen durchblicken, dass er eine sehr liberale Weltanschauung hat, dass ihm "Frauenthemen" (Herrgott, die Bücher sind voll von Frauenthemen rund um Yennefer und Ciri...), Minderheiten und Rassismus (ein weiterer Kernpunkt der Serie, siehe Elfen und Zwerge usw - oder gar Geralt selbst als Mutant und absoluter Einzelgänger, der ständig ausgrenzt wird und überall fremd ist), soziale Ungerechtigkeit (Geralt als Streiter für die kleinen Leute, die sich nicht selbst verteidigen können) usw usw usw wichtig sind. Also wenn dir das alles nicht passt, dann dürften dir die Bücher auch zuwider sein. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn das der Fall sein sollte, was willst du dann eigentlich hier?

Offenbar ist dir auch nicht klar, dass es völlig normal ist, dass man bei einer Adaption eines Stoffs künstlerische Freiheit hat. Seit Jahrhunderten werden Theaterstücke neu interpretiert und in unterschiedliche kontextuelle Zusammenhänge gestellt, was auch völlig in Ordnung ist, wenn man die Kernpunkte eines Stoffs verstanden hat und beibehält. Und der Kernpunkt der Witcher-Bücher ist sicher nicht, dass die Charaktere fast alle Weißbrote sind. Das ist völlig sekundär. Am Stoff ändert sich prinzipiell überhaupt gar nichts dadurch, ob Yennefer jetzt eine käseweiße Haut oder einen bräunlicheren Hautton hat. Das ist völlig wuppe im größeren Kontext. Ob du das geil findest oder nicht, das bleibt natürlich dir persönlich überlassen. Aber tue hier nicht bitte so, als wüsstest nur du, wie man einen Stoff adaptieren dürfe. Wenn du eine Witcher-TV-Serie machen solltest, darfst du da gerne nur polnische Schauspieler besetzen, steht dir völlig frei.

Ebenso steht es einem amerikanischen Team frei, den Stoff im Kontext ihrer Gesellschaft zu adaptieren. Und natürlich versuchen die durch einen internationaleren Cast auch ein möglichst breiten Kreis an Leuten anzusprechen. Das ist nur legitim, schließlich ist die Produktion teuer und soll sich finanzieren. Gefällt dir nicht? Gut, dann kuck es nicht. Kannst ja immer noch die Bücher lesen, die ändern sich in keinster Weise durch die Serienadaption von Netflix.


----------



## Cat Toaster (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Geralts Körperlichkeit ist das Resultat seines Lebenswandels und nicht eines regelmäßigen Fitnessstudiobesuches. Der Typ sieht ja aufgepumpter aus als Dolph Lundgren in Masters of the Universe.

"Chaos ist die gefährlichste Sache auf dieser Welt. Aber - ohne Kontrolle - wird Euch das Chaos töten"

Aha.


----------



## Ulathar (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Hmm ok also sowohl mit dem Stil & Setting, als auch mit Geralt und Ciri kann ich mich anfreunden. 
Aber der Cast von Yennefer geht mal gar nicht. Die regt mich jetzt nach dem Trailer schon auf.


----------



## GladiusTi (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Ulathar schrieb:


> Hmm ok also sowohl mit dem Stil & Setting, als auch mit Geralt und Ciri kann ich mich anfreunden.
> Aber der Cast von Yennefer geht mal gar nicht. Die regt mich jetzt nach dem Trailer schon auf.



Aufregen tun mich die Besetzungen zwar nicht, aber ich sehe Yennefer, als auch Triss als eher fehlbesetzt nach den ersten Eindrücken.  Cavill als Geralt funktioniert für mich ganz gut, und auch die Ciri Darstellerin gefällt mir. Auch die Dryaden haben mir ganz gut gefallen. Der Rest wirkte ein wenig "cheap".  Warten wir mal die ersten Folgen ab.


----------



## Ulathar (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



GladiusTi schrieb:


> Aufregen tun mich die Besetzungen zwar nicht, aber ich sehe Yennefer, als auch Triss als eher fehlbesetzt nach den ersten Eindrücken.  Cavill als Geralt funktioniert für mich ganz gut, und auch die Ciri Darstellerin gefällt mir. Auch die Dryaden haben mir ganz gut gefallen. Der Rest wirkte ein wenig "cheap".  Warten wir mal die ersten Folgen ab.



Ich mein das mit Yennefer auch nicht mal auf das optische Erscheinungsbild bezogen, das passt insgesamt schon. Aber was zum Henker macht die da mit Ihrem Mund für merkwürdige Gesichtsverrenkungen?!? Das sieht irgendwie creepy aus und hat mehr was von einem Zombie als von einer mächtigen Magierin .


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Ulathar schrieb:


> Ich mein das mit Yennefer auch nicht mal auf das optische Erscheinungsbild bezogen, das passt insgesamt schon. Aber was zum Henker macht die da mit Ihrem Mund für merkwürdige Gesichtsverrenkungen?!? Das sieht irgendwie creepy aus und hat mehr was von einem Zombie als von einer mächtigen Magierin .



Yennefer ist in den Büchern ein hässliches/fehlwüchsiges Kind, ihr späteres Äußeres kommt durch Magie zustande.


----------



## GladiusTi (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Ulathar schrieb:


> Ich mein das mit Yennefer auch nicht mal auf das optische Erscheinungsbild bezogen, das passt insgesamt schon. Aber was zum Henker macht die da mit Ihrem Mund für merkwürdige Gesichtsverrenkungen?!? Das sieht irgendwie creepy aus und hat mehr was von einem Zombie als von einer mächtigen Magierin .



Das liegt daran, dass Yenn erst mit dem Zauber "hübsch" wurde. Sie wird in den Büchern auch als "hunchback" beschrieben.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Ich muß mich outen das ich die Witcher Reihe nie gespielt habe.
Nur damals angespielt aber mir hat das Kampfsystem bzw die Steuerung nicht zugesagt.
Auch war das Interface/Menü irgendwie komisch.
Die Bücher habe ich auch nicht gelesen.
Also kann ich zu der Reihe wenig sagen.
Nur das ich sie nicht näher kenne.
Achja: Netflix haben wir auch nicht.


----------



## Blowfeld (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Yennefer ist in den Büchern ein hässliches/fehlwüchsiges Kind, ihr späteres Äußeres kommt durch Magie zustande.



Sieht man ja auch im Trailer. Anfangs graue Maus, später ein paar Frames lang aufgedonnert mit Magie. Gefällt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



Blowfeld schrieb:


> Sieht man ja auch im Trailer. Anfangs graue Maus, später ein paar Frames lang aufgedonnert mit Magie. Gefällt.



Genau, fand ich auch sehr gut. Das ist z.B. ein Aspekt des Quellmaterials, der in den Spielen iirc gar nicht thematisiert wurde.


----------



## Rod-y-ler (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Bin auch schon gespannt, bin ein riesen Fan von den Spielen. Die gewählten Schauspieler muss ich mich aber erst noch mit anfreunden, die haben mich jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht aus den Socken gehauen. Gerade Yennifer und Triss fand ich jetzt nicht so passend gewählt. Allerdings kenne ich auch noch nicht die Bücher, Band 1 habe ich seit einer Woche liegen muss aber noch meine Leselaune wiederfinden ^^.
Den Hinweis mit Yennifer fand ich gut, hatte mich schon gewundert warum sie so entstellt war am Anfang.
Synchro hörte sich fand ich jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht an, aber als skandinavischer Jung schau ich eh alles in OT an, wird bei TW auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## Ulathar (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Yennefer ist in den Büchern ein hässliches/fehlwüchsiges Kind, ihr späteres Äußeres kommt durch Magie zustande.



A guck an, oute mich mal als "nur-die-Spiele-Kenner" .
Okay, dann muss ich meine Aussage teilweise revidieren, dann wird die Serie dem offenbar sogar sehr gerecht. Interessant.... Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Die Synchro habe ich mir nicht einmal im Trailer angetan, sondern gleich den OT-Trailer rausgesucht. Häufig macht auch die deutsche Synchro die Stimmung ein Stück weit kaputt ...


----------



## Acgira (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Der Witcher in den Spielen hat mich noch nie beeiundrckt.  Das Spiel-Gesicht hat keine natürlich Mimik. Aber im 3. Teil sah er wenigstens am wenigsten bescheuert aus. Optisch liegen die Macher mit Henry Cavill auch nicht falscher; unechte weiße Haare doch dafür braucht man keine künstlichen Gescichtsanimationen. Und man kann sich an alles gewöhnen, auch das Ben Affleck den Batman verkörpert hat, auch da gabs wohl noch keine größere Fehlbesetzung unter optischen Gesichtspunkten. Cavil als Superman war auch nicht besser, aber das liegt auch an der Superman-Geschichte die ist die langweiligste aller Superhelden-Geschichten und obendrein die ausgelutschteste.

Die Witcher-Geschichte ist dagegen für nicht Kenner gerade zu unberührtes Land. Wenn sie gut erzählt wird, kann das szu einen interessanten Ergebnis führen, dass ich mir irgendwann möglicherweise anschauen werde... Ist immerhin Fantasy-Stoff und hier lass ich kaum was aus., aber sicher nicht über ein Streamingportal, (hab keins und das soll auch so bleiben).


----------



## MiezeMatze (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: The Witcher: Der erste Teaser-Trailer für die Netflix-Serie ist da - Ihre Meinung?*

Haut mich nicht ganz um aber es sieht ganz ordentlich aus.
Bin gespannt in welche Richtung es geht.


----------

